# Back from Shakespeare....



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

After all the fun and games of the last week, I decided to go to shakespeare for an entertaining afternoon of drag racing.



















The first run I saw Mick do was an 11.2, despite bogging down the car still managed to make enough power to get a 160mph terminal.

The second run saw an 8.8 @ 164Mph..  

Needless to say I called in at B&Q on the way home to buy some asbestos and stock up on flameproof suits for whats most likley to come...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

8.8 - I'm sure he'll be quite chuffed with that for a first run out.

Grex - you're bound to have plenty of cracking photo's, please post them up !


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Grex did you get any photos of a midnight purple R32gtr with no wing?

I gave my camera to my mate and he managed to get one blurry pic 

Cheers


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice photo!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I see on the other thread his best was an 8.4. 

Seeing your photo's Grex makes me realise how much I still have to learn


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yep 8.49 :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Great day sort of got use to the car great times on low boost 1.8 or 1.9 i think.

I know the first two runs were at 1.68 bar we did a 11.2  @160 mph Then a 8.8 @ 164 mph. 

Rob then turned the boost up too 1.8 or 1.9 i think. I will have to wait for the logs.

Next outing will be better believe me the fooking turbos are hardly working at all.

Quote:
Originally Posted by m6beg 
I Feel no pressure dude 

When it's time it will happen. And i will have great enjoyment in rubbing your face right in it. 

Glad to see that what i've said has gotten through to you enough for you to want to "rub my face right in it" I love it when the message gets through loud and clear 


Quote:
Originally Posted by m6beg 
Like you said on the other thread Perfect -Crutch which wasn't called for.
Perfect Touch are a great bunch of people. 

If I had a pound for everytime i've heard you say that....... 


Quote:
Originally Posted by m6beg 
The time might come next week end who knows. 

Elvis might be back next week...


Quote:
Originally Posted by m6beg 
But you have just made a hole for yourself. 


Orly?

Care to elaborate, or are you just being silly? 

Now Grex or the doubters have you got anything you would like to say?




Mick:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lol


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I say well done mick and the boys at P.T !!!!!! Bring on the 7's


----------



## stevenh (Oct 18, 2004)

well done mick :clap: :clap: :clap: 

get the videos up


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

well done, but i have to ask, did grex come up to you and say hello?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

8.49?


that was to the end of the qaurter mile and back right??




mook


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

well done mick and all the guys at PT i was down there on weds having my car set up, they do go that extra mile and more!!!! what a great group of guys! well done


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Good times for the first outing Mick!

Did you say hello Grex???????


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> Good times for the first outing Mick!
> 
> Did you say hello Grex???????


Quite funny Trev i couldn't see him and he never had the balls to come and say hello very strange :chuckle: :chuckle: 


Mick


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Great day for all i think. 

Here is a quick vid of the white that my missis caught
ImageShack - Hosting :: shakespere180508017ib6.flv


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

^^^ Nice little vid ^^^


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Quite funny Trev i couldn't see him and he never had the balls to come and say hello very strange :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> 
> Mick


Pity....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Trev said:


> Pity....


Yea would of been fun Trev the mood i was in.


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

A picture for you.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 8.4 on its first outing  Good shit lads












Mick


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Well done men, cracking result


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Butuz said:


> Grex did you get any photos of a midnight purple R32gtr with no wing?
> 
> I gave my camera to my mate and he managed to get one blurry pic
> 
> Cheers


Nice to meet you today mate :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> 8.49?
> 
> 
> that was to the end of the qaurter mile and back right??
> ...



Excuse me please Mook        



Mick


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulations with the time Mick, bet your over the moon with it. Awesome  

James.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well done Mick, sounded bloody awesome when the white was on song. If it is all about seat time then there will be a bit more to come :thumbsup: 

Big shout to Gary from GTART, saw you run a 9.8 :clap: won his bracket and the overal round :thumbsup: 

and well done to me, 
Managed to run a 11.1 @ 127 mph in the Taisan but every run after that 11.2, 11.2, 11.2 well at least I am consistent  

Also finished second in my bracket and got a trophy to boot :clap: 

Big thanks to Kieth and the guys at Shakespeare, even though it was super busy there I managed to have eleven runs up the strip. 

ps. a word to the wise, if your trying to get a decent time on the 1/4 mile dont try and run with 40 liters of petrol in the tank  

Might have to drive something a bit quicker next time


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Yep well done Mick,John and Rob was a bloody good show...lol.

Well done to all the guys that run there today too.

Tony


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

well done mick! so you run an 8.4 and tim ran an 8.2 with considerable more practice than you? Also you ran your 8.4 at 1.8/9 bar to do that time? The duke before was 1000bhp @ 1.7bar to do that 8.2 i think so with more practice youll get that 7 easy!

any vids in car etc?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTRules said:


> well done mick! so you run an 8.4 and tim ran an 8.2 with considerable more practice than you? Also you ran your 8.4 at 1.8/9 bar to do that time? The duke before was 1000bhp @ 1.7bar to do that 8.2 i think so with more practice youll get that 7 easy!
> 
> any vids in car etc?


I thought Tim's best time was 8.8, wasn't it Duke that ran the car quicker?

Congrats to all those who ran today.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Great result Mick. You, Grex and Smokey have kept me entertained last week but you have proved the doubters wrong. 7's are not far off either.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Yep well done Mick,John and Rob was a bloody good show...lol.
> 
> Well done to all the guys that run there today too.
> 
> Tony



Thanks Tony, well done to Harry Lamb as well managed a 11.6 in his stunning R34 on road tyres, although I though for one minute there he let you drive it:chairshot 






Smokey


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Yeah Lamb did manage a 11.6 but im pretty sure he was driving it...lol.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

matt j said:


> I thought Tim's best time was 8.8, wasn't it Duke that ran the car quicker?
> 
> Congrats to all those who ran today.


yes sorry 8.8. even better result then!


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Now Grex or the doubters have you got anything you would like to say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... there is actually.

Firstly, well done for making a car do what its done many times before, amazing what you can do with a prebuilt car and enough cash eh 

As far as being a doubter is concerned I will be until you get into the 7s, as-per my original post in the "who won at pod" thread, so pretty much everything i've said still stands 

No doubt the hype you've generated on these forums will provide you with an endless stream of people queuing to congratulate you, funny how I don't see many of them congratulating any of the other drivers running quicker with their own projects 

I do hope to see you running at Pod in the HKS/equivilent series, again one day. It would be highly unfortunate to see you become Keith Cowie 2.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Well done Mick, great effort for your first time out in the white. :thumbsup: 

The UK tracks and air can't be too bad afterall??  

Rob


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

pot



Grex said:


> Yeah... there is actually.
> 
> 
> funny how I don't see many of them congratulating any of the other drivers running quicker with their own projects
> ...


kettle









Grex said:


> I do hope to see you running at Pod in the HKS/equivilent series, again one day. It would be highly unfortunate to see you become Keith Cowie 2.




black and white :thumbsup: 

This is the top 10. 
0 to 300km/h record holders in the world for the Skyline GTR. 


1st Team Cowie UK (R.B Motorsport) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 12.474sec 
2nd VeilSide Japan (R-1 StreetDrag) Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 13.00s 
3rd Waste Sports Japan (Waste Sports R33) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 14.72s 
4th Infini Racing Japan (Infini Street GTR) Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 15.87s 
5th Top Secret (Drag R2) Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 16.78s 
6th GT Endless (Drag R-1) Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 16.91s 
7th HKS (Unknown car?) - 17.64 
8th Garage Hachiman (StreetSpecial GTR) - 17.68 
9th Fuji Dynamics (Fuji Dynamics GTR) - 18.38 
10th HRF Power (Sakuretsu R Final Version) - 18.49




Keith developed his own car and has spent countless hours pushing his GTR to the limits. His R32 is now a world record holder :thumbsup: the White will not run at the HKS series but the Gold might  







Smokey


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Well done Mick and Rob,but really was there ever any doubt this would happen,never mind what the pot stirrers say.
It will be really interesting to see who gets to the 7s first and backs it up.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Well done, thats an awesome time "off the trailer"... very very impressive. Will be good to see how it goes in the end with a bit more track time and boost. See Godzilla motorsports GTR in Australia ran an 8.07 @ 171mph this weekend too?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Well done, thats an awesome time "off the trailer"... very very impressive. Will be good to see how it goes in the end with a bit more track time and boost. See Godzilla motorsports GTR in Australia ran an 8.07 @ 171mph this weekend too?


Yeah, but you'd better check with Mick and Co. on that one, Pretty sure it won't count in their eyes as the Aussie and NZ tracks are not the same as the UK ones. :blahblah: 

Sorry couldn't resist.  

Well done to both teams.

Rob


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Well done man, bring on the 7s!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Grex said:


> Yeah... there is actually.
> 
> Firstly, well done for making a car do what its done many times before, amazing what you can do with a prebuilt car and enough cash eh
> 
> ...




LOl, I'm begining to like this man


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

matt j said:


> I thought Tim's best time was 8.8, wasn't it Duke that ran the car quicker?
> 
> Congrats to all those who ran today.



Wasn't one of those times the infamous "crisp packet run"  

Well done Mick, 8.4 on the first outing is an excellent result, no doubt there's more to come


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry Grex but i am struggling to see what your point is? I admire people who stand up for themselves against a tide however i really don`t see what it is that you are saying?
I would understand if you were in some way involved in building high performance cars and you were up there swapping records and times with the blokes like Mick and Keith that you quote, however from what i understand you aren`t?
What is your point? Please don`t start spouting about people posting up what they expect their car to do or what garage they use as your beef because you could just as easily hit the ignore button for those users and be done with it. Are you suggesting that your life is that boring and unfulfilled that you seriously lose sleep and get wound up by an internet forum?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Grex is just another one of those internet experts.
Good at taking photo's though which is what he should stick to.

Great result Mick, delighted for you, specially on your first outing.
Looks like there's a few more tenths to come judging on the 60', a bit more power should see it pushing for a 7.

Just for the record, I ran a best of 8.6.
Had an 8.7 and loads of 8.8's as well as the "crisp packet" 8.3  .


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

well done Mick, a very good time for its first outing  

got to say i'd still like to see the car run in the HKS series though meeting all the saftey rules


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Cliff J said:


> Nice to meet you today mate :thumbsup:


Yes - nice to meet you Cliff! How did you get on after?

My best of the day was a 12.8 @ 109.9 which I wasn't best pleased with really. I was hoping to be in the low 12's. I did get a 1.9 second 60-ft and a 0.35 second reaction though on that run which I thought was good! Still - it was my first go at drag racing and I had lots and lots of fun - which is what counts!

I think i may have some sort of boost leak somewhere as the boost seems to tail off at over 6000rpm. Not sure what's going on - leaky dump valves?

Congrats to Mick - car was totally awesome.

Can't wait for the next round now!!!  :clap: 

Butuz


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tim said:


> Grex is just another one of those internet experts.
> Good at taking photo's though which is what he should stick to.
> 
> Great result Mick, delighted for you, specially on your first outing.
> ...


Well done Mick, good times there. 

And "hello" Tim! :wavey:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

.

Only just managed to get online since yesterday.....

A massive well done to Mick for his stupidly quick times yesterday.....irregardless to what anyone has said he has now shut up all the doubters..........and this is only the beginning.  

Well done to everyone one who ran on the day..............top man John Begley for his consistent 11.1/11.2 runs :thumbsup: 

A massive big-up to Tweenierob for all his hard work on the white, Taisan and my 34......all cars running extremely good times.........'its all in the mapping!'  





Smokey 1 said:


> Thanks Tony, well done to Harry Lamb as well managed a 11.6 in his stunning R34 on road tyres, although I though for one minute there he let you drive it:chairshot
> 
> Smokey



Cheers Johno......although im not one to take credit for someone else's work.

Tony ran my car, and ran an extremely impressive 11.6 @ 127mph.......bearing in mind he has never ran a car with a big single up the strip.
It was the cars first ever run as it was only finished days before the event and only running 1.4bar boost.....
Initialy bogged in first gear but Tony got her up and running and im pleased with what she did......terminal speed shows she aint no slouch! :thumbsup: 

Need to get rid of the 19's and the road tyres next time.......oh and abit more boost!  


Lastly.....thanks to Keith and all others who organised the event. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cracking results, cant wait to see the times from the next few outing for the white Mick. Very well done mate.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Was a great day out... Thanks to Tony for doing the driving duties there and back and a big well done to Mick, John, Rob and Harry for their achiements on the day :thumbsup:


----------



## ashfrancis (Oct 7, 2006)

have been watchinmg and reading all the last few threds from mick and Grex, and have to say well done to mick for a great first outing. can only improve now.

Still cant understand why people like Grex on here cant just say "well done" rather than continually slating others achievments. So much effort and money goes into building these cars to even get get below a 10 sec run. 

anyone who can sit there and have a go at someone for trying to build an awsome car to get the best time they can has obiovsly never spent the time and money on these cars to achieve an unbelievable piece of kit.


Well done again mick and congratulations for a quick time and sure it will get quicker with time and practice.


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That was a weekend and a half!

Big congratulations to Mick and Rob, I think they met their objectives for the day and are looking good for the future.

Also huge congratulations to Gary Passingham for winning his class AND the overall event for the second time. Two events, two double wins - the boring old fart. I might add, with EVENT LEGAL TYRES, confirmed by Keith, before anyone detracts from his efforts, including two 9s runs in a road car.

Having 'voiced' my disappointment to Gary Passignham at GTaRT about not making SP last week due to the cracked block, the guys pulled out all the stops to take the engine out, strip it, rebuild it with a new RRR Block and put it back in within the week, including allowing time for the cement to dry in the block! The result was it went in late Saturday night and by midnight was on the dyno. :thumbsup: for the GTaRT Crew. :clap: 

With Gary's porting, the new JUN cams and rebuild, on rbedding in the engine we found that with the previous map the car was running 18.75AFR - obviously a lot more air going in now so a tad weak!

Gary modified the map to give her more fuel and then ran her up on the revs. At over 7000revs the dyno was reading 2.2bar of boost  

Gary fiddles with HKS boost controller, ran her up again, 2.2bar again. Pipes checked under bonnet, nothing seems amiss, pull controller out of dash and make sure all wires are connected, yes they are. Double check we are set to road boost setting and try again. 2.2bar. Lots of head scratching, decision taken to try it with controller switched off. Run her up again, 1.3bar at 8000RPM. More fiddling with Controller but it seems to be either all or nothing. Conclusion is that either the controller is knackered or that its sticking through lack of use over last 9 months. It's 1am Sunday, we are due to set off in 5 hours for Shakey and the guys have already worked late all week, so I decide we should play safe, take the 1.3bar setting and give the car a run at Shakey.

I agree with Gary we will leave the mineral oil in, I'll run it up to Shakey and we can change it there.

I get to Shakey at 8:30, no Gary, no team, no tyres and no answer on mobile!

The guys finally turn up at about 10, they had been late leaving plus delayed because Malcolm's car had been brought up for him on a trailer which limits the speed.

At least I'd had time to chat to Mick and Keith whilst waiting!

The team became a hive of activity. Oil and tyre change on my car, tyres and fuel for Gary and prepping of Malcolm's car and we are ready to go. Or rather join the mammoth queue - never seen it so long at Shakey before.

Finally get first run in nearly a year down the strip. Rusty isn't the word! Revised engine, low boost, and 9000rev limit (damn the red light comes up quick) results in a 1.9sec 60foot and a sub 120mph terminal, equating to an 11.8! However, car successfully completes the run in 1 piece - progress! Plus my 60foot was quicker than Mick's first run 60foot, although he got me on terminal speed................  

Gary advises the tyres seemed to spin up on launch, so when finally getting to the front of the queue again decide to heat the tyres up more. Result was less spin but the revs dip into a semi-bog down resulting in an even slower time of 12.1 - not been in the 12's for years.  

Manage to get a third run in before qualifying ends but still its a 2sec 60foot. However the engine is running sweet and that's three runs completed. The guys reckon the times are quite good for 1.3bar and my lack of practice.

Have a little think about it and decide might as well try an get one more run in even if qualifying is over plus I need the practice. Time for one final run, decide to slip clutch more and really heat tyres up. Much better launch, I can feel its a good one and start to get excited! A potential low 11, maybe even a 10! Then I double miss the shift into 4th and end up coasting across the line. Timeslip says 1.7sec 60foot, 110mph terminal (granny speed) and an 11.5 instead of maybe an 11 or better. Never mind, the car is up and running again. With the controller sorted and some decent boost to play with it will get much more interesting.

Also a good run back down the M40, although the drag set up on the suspension certainly makes for a lively road drive..........

JTS anyone?

DaveG


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Mick - as per telephone conversation big well done & cracking debut 
Takes balls to go straight from high 9's to mid - low 8's  

Hard to describe to people the g force & acceleration in all the cars that do it but not for the faint hearted  

Still think you should run at the pod though


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Well done Mick and the crew.

Of couse you realise that we are expecting a LOT more now!!

Andy.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Good Read*

As said before on other threads
Well done Mick and Rob from me and all at GT-ART.

Dave well done for a smart race report, and for not overevving your engine 9000 limiter in place and he still hits it  :thumbsup: 

Malc well done for your personal best time.

Nice to meet you Madden and everyone else, Tony I like your Porsche you must be selling bigger chips


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

what class is the lemon and what is the white? how did the other makes do scooby and evo in particular?

thanx


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I wasnt really with it yesterday but i did see two bloody quick scoobies, dont recall any evo's.

Rob


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Jason abz said:


> Sorry Grex but i am struggling to see what your point is? I admire people who stand up for themselves against a tide however i really don`t see what it is that you are saying?


The fact that Mick has bought a proven 8 second drag car and run 2x 8 second passes, doesn't discount all the bullshit thats been written on here by him beforehand, for god knows how long... And all the points I originally made in response to Mick's slating of the HKS series and how none of the tubed cars had yet run a 7, and the fact he hasn't done any better. *And the fact remains that he hasn't*. :flame: 




Jason abz said:


> I would understand if you were in some way involved in building high performance cars and you were up there swapping records and times with the blokes like Mick and Keith that you quote, however from what i understand you aren`t?


I'm still free to voice what I think, and i'm not alone, you'd probably be quite suprised by the contents of my PM box 



Jason abz said:


> What is your point? Please don`t start spouting about people posting up what they expect their car to do or what garage they use as your beef because you could just as easily hit the ignore button for those users and be done with it.


Thats an unfair assumption to make of what i've been saying, I don't "start spouting" the moment anyone mentions what time there car will run. I do however have the right to voice my discontent with having PT shoved down our throats in every thread.
You know I have a point anyway, otherwise the original thread wouldn't have gotten so much attention, its undeniable.



Jason abz said:


> Are you suggesting that your life is that boring and unfulfilled that you seriously lose sleep and get wound up by an internet forum?


To be honest, I haven't had as much of an entertaining time on a forum for a long while, we're still waiting for Mick to do a 250mph run in the Lemon, and we're still waiting for him to run a 7, I've really enjoyed all the upset, and whilst many people will be sat there thinking "HAW HAW, HUMBLE PIE - EAT IT" an 8.4 second run isn't a 7, so i'm still correct because 7s were not immenent, and they're still obviously not.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

gary said:


> Tony I like your Porsche you must be selling bigger chips


There actually smaller with lots of legs. 

Tony


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Grex said:


> an 8.4 second run isn't a 7, so i'm still correct because 7s were not immenent, and they're still obviously not.



aside anything else you've posted, even you must see how naive this statement is?

8.4 ISN'T a 7, but to suggest 7's are not imminent is foolhardy. Off the trailer it ran close to its best U.K. time. you've gotta be impressed by that a little bit?

mook


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> 8.4 ISN'T a 7, but to suggest 7's are not imminent is foolhardy. Off the trailer it ran close to its best U.K. time. you've gotta be impressed by that a little bit?
> 
> mook


Ok - I am impressed.. (a little bit  ), but the 7s, Mick was harking on about haven't come, as naive as I am, i'm still 100% correct. 
Besides, half a second is a long time in drag racing


----------



## R33 STIG (Nov 29, 2007)

:blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: Grex, Give it a break and shut up!

You're digging yourself a larger & larger hole... About 0.4 seconds is all that seperates M6Beg from the 7's. 8.4 is hardly to be sniffed at - credit where credit's due! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Grex said:


> It would be highly unfortunate to see you become Keith Cowie 2.


Grex

You are a right pri-ck 

Maybe you would like to explain the above quote as you have lost me :chairshot 

If you have a problem with Mick or Keith, go and have a word with them face to face,dont hide behind your camera or sit there behind your computer screen acting like you know what it takes to drive a quick Skyline.

Stick to taking photos because you dont know the first thing about building or running 8 sec skylines.

You are no more than a fooking train spotter


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

R33 STIG said:


> :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: Grex, Give it a break and shut up!
> 
> You're digging yourself a larger & larger hole... About 0.4 seconds is all that seperates M6Beg from the 7's. 8.4 is hardly to be sniffed at - credit where credit's due! :thumbsup:


exactly! change the record grex.

For mick's first outing, and getting a 8.4 is bloody impressive! Doesn't matter if it has done an 8 already, it takes time to get used to the car etc. Well done :clap:

More to come that's for sure, going to be a good year...


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Sorry Grex but you have not explained youself very well at all as to my original question. I can only conclude that your beef is purely one regarding the nature of the posts by Mick on here to which i refer you to my original suggestion of making use of the ignore function.
You are correct you are entitled to post what you think, thats fine however with nothing to gain from Mick doing well or not, why? You have stated discontent at having PT rammed down your throat in every thread, again why?
Do you switch off your television every time the adverts come on or do you write letters expressing your displeasure to every company and the TV channel responsible?
Like i have said, i am the first to applaude thinking outside the box and someone who is not afraid to stand up for what they beleive however in this case, seeing as you have nothing to gain, why?
I can only conclude from your own words that seeing the whoohaa you feel you have created on the forum by posting downers on other people, that you have no point to make and are simply a troll enjoying his moment in the spotlight. Sorry mate but thats all it comes across as. 
As for "seeing all the PM`s i have", lets not go there. I am sure if people agreed with what you were saying rather than just enjoying the forum unrest they would post publicly rather than PM. Some people just enjoy the public slagging match. How many PM`s of support did you get 10? 15? Out of a community online of how many? The numbers speak for themselves. 
Why tarnish your rep as a bloody good photographer by becoming a bloody good photographer with a sh*tty attitude? Just a thought. Actually, with your suppositions we could say your a cr*p photographer but have decent equipment. The door swings both ways, thats all i am saying. 
Anyway, enjoy, whatever it is you are doing.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

R33 STIG said:


> :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: :blahblah: Grex, Give it a break and shut up!


No :chuckle:



R33 STIG said:


> You're digging yourself a larger & larger hole... About 0.4 seconds is all that seperates M6Beg from the 7's.


I told everyone that Mick wouldn't run a 7, he hasn't run a 7 so I don't need to spell it out that he hasn't run a 7 second run in any shape or form.



R33 STIG said:


> 8.4 is hardly to be sniffed at - credit where credit's due! :thumbsup:


8.4 is certainly not to be sniffed at, although i'm sure you'll agree that the 250mph Lemon thread is to be laughed at, although I suppose that doesn't count anymore 




Tommy F said:


> Grex
> 
> You are a right pri-ck
> 
> Maybe you would like to explain the above quote as you have lost me :chairshot


Work it out...? ok i'll explain.

Not running in any of the large scale events because the car won't hack it at The Pod :bawling: or where there are strict rules and regulations governing serious drag racing - basically disappearing into nowhere.



Tommy F said:


> If you have a problem with Mick or Keith, go and have a word with them face to face.
> dont hide behind your camera or sit there behind your computer screen acting like you know what it takes to drive a quick Skyline.


Nothing wrong with being a keyboard warrior, besides why would I want to go and confront that lot, i'd probably end up under someones Patio 



Tommy F said:


> You are no more than a fooking train spotter


I've been called some things in my time but thats a corker.. Infact i'm going to add that to my signature because its great  i'll be bringing salmon paste sandwiches to work with me tommorow  







Jason abz said:


> Sorry Grex but you have not explained youself very well at all as to my original question. I can only conclude that your beef is purely one regarding the nature of the posts by Mick on here to which i refer you to my original suggestion of making use of the ignore function.


To be honest, if you'd read my posts from earlier in the week I wouldn't need to explain myself. I find it entertaining that I need to do so again now Mick has run a good time.
As for using the ignore function, why should I bother? If I have something to say, i'll say it and I have done already and will continue to do so publicly and on this forum.



Jason abz said:


> You are correct you are entitled to post what you think, thats fine however with nothing to gain from Mick doing well or not, why? You have stated discontent at having PT rammed down your throat in every thread, again why?


Because in the initial "who won at pod" thread I responded to Mick's slating of the HKS series, he subsequently authored a thread and video to me and I responded to it by replying to his thread which escalated from there, so he actually started it all by addressing a thread solely to me.

As for having PT rammed down my throad, it was in response to being told not to "spout" over people claiming what times their car will run and what garage they use, as opposed to hitting ignore, which is boring  I will spout if I think someone is talking shit all the time and sweet talking certain companies for their own personal agendas to the point where it becomes invasive to normal forum usage.




Jason abz said:


> Like i have said, i am the first to applaude thinking outside the box and someone who is not afraid to stand up for what they beleive however in this case, seeing as you have nothing to gain, why?
> I can only conclude from your own words that seeing the whoohaa you feel you have created on the forum by posting downers on other people, that you have no point to make and are simply a troll enjoying his moment in the spotlight. Sorry mate but thats all it comes across as.


"Thinking outside the box".. Argh, please don't say that its an awful phrase...

You are correct - I have nothing to gain or lose, although I don't believe i've gone out and posted a downer on anyone without them attacking me first - if I have I apologise. 
*Apart* from my initial post in the "who won at pod" thread, where I attacked Mick for his moaning @ Pod rules, which I think is a justified attack.





Jason abz said:


> As for "seeing all the PM`s i have", lets not go there. I am sure if people agreed with what you were saying rather than just enjoying the forum unrest they would post publicly rather than PM. Some people just enjoy the public slagging match. How many PM`s of support did you get 10? 15? Out of a community online of how many? The numbers speak for themselves.


The question is not how many, but who  I had some very interesting messages.




Jason abz said:


> Why tarnish your rep as a bloody good photographer by becoming a bloody good photographer with a sh*tty attitude? Just a thought. Actually, with your suppositions we could say your a cr*p photographer but have decent equipment. The door swings both ways, thats all i am saying.
> Anyway, enjoy, whatever it is you are doing.


I'd rather be someone who dared speak his mind, than someone who just sits and babbles "Ok Mick.. yes Mick.. 7s Mick.. 250mph Lemon Mick..." 

As for all the people who are attacking me now, you're only doing so because you know you can and its safe to, not many of you would have dared stick your neck out like I did near the start, the more people who attack me now just proves my point even further.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Grex said:


> Work it out...? ok i'll explain.
> 
> Not running in any of the large scale events because the car won't hack it at The Pod or where there are strict rules and regulations governing serious drag racing - basically disappearing into nowhere.


As I said before you don’t have a clue about what is going on behind the scene you only know what’s been posted on the forums and most of it is crap

I have seen all the emails that have been sent to Keith Cowie from David Lloyd Jones and Rick Cuthbert from the Pod over the last 2 years.

Send Rick a PM he will maybe fill you in on whats really been said that way you will know the truth. 

BTW the emails make good reading, I think some people would be a bit shocked with the content. 

I will have to get Keith to pass them onto me lol


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grex said:


> As for all the people who are attacking me now, you're only doing so because you know you can and its safe to, not many of you would have dared stick your neck out like I did near the start, the more people who attack me now just proves my point even further.




ahhhhhhhhh, come people be nice to Grex uke: 







Smokey


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> Send Rick a PM he will maybe fill you in on whats really been said that way you will know the truth.


I'm professional enough not to share the contents of private emails, which is more than can be said for Keith clearly.

But I will say that we have no hidden agenda - no car, tuner or other item to push on forums, we just want to build a series that people can race in. I don't care who wins or loses on race day. I'd be the first to congratulate Keith.

He can chose to play by our rules or not, and if not, that's his decision.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Rick C said:


> I'm professional enough not to share the contents of private emails, which is more than can be said for Keith clearly.




I see that got your attention quick enough Rick 

As I said Keith has his reasons for not going to the Pod as you well know. 

BTW I was at his house when you called him last year Rick I heard the full conversation he is also a very close friend.
I know 100% that he would not let anyone else see those emails he is better than that.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> I have seen all the emails that have been sent to Keith Cowie from David Lloyd Jones and Rick Cuthbert from the Pod over the last 2 years.


Why did you say that then?


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> I have seen all the emails that have been sent to Keith Cowie from David Lloyd Jones and Rick Cuthbert from the Pod over the last 2 years.





Tommy F said:


> I know 100% that he would not let anyone else see those emails he is better than that.



Why did you say that then?


----------



## jesus son ofGod (May 11, 2007)

*grex*

Both God and i are with Grex on this one!! he is 100% rite about everything he is saying and anyone who leaves a negative comment either doesnt no the full story "as in mick running his mouth constantly about 7's" also the bullshit story of this so called 250mph run which is never gonna happen. maybe someday he'll get a 7second pass, but until then shut up about it, or at least get a season of good solid 8sec passes behind you first, instead before he even ran at an event he said he was gonna pull a 7 out of the bag....and grex was rite he wouldnt, and didnt!!!...you dont see andy barnes on this site running his mouth about 7's do you, he sets realistic goals and achieves them, and at this stage if he did come onto the forum and say he was going for a 7second pass no one would question him as he has waaaaaaaaay more experience and has put in ground work and set the times.

Jesus has spoken


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Rick C said:


> Why did you say that then?


Reading the post i would say Kieths mate Tommy has seen them but knowbody else got to see them.

I could be wrong


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Guys,why bother,people like grex come and go on forums like this all the time,they are here to serve as a distraction if you let them,in the end they are of little consequence anyway.


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

jesus son ofGod said:


> Both God and i are with Grex on this one!! he is 100% rite about everything he is saying and anyone who leaves a negative comment either doesnt no the full story "as in mick running his mouth constantly about 7's" also the bullshit story of this so called 250mph run which is never gonna happen. maybe someday he'll get a 7second pass, but until then shut up about it, or at least get a season of good solid 8sec passes behind you first, instead before he even ran at an event he said he was gonna pull a 7 out of the bag....and grex was rite he wouldnt, and didnt!!!...you dont see andy barnes on this site running his mouth about 7's do you, he sets realistic goals and achieves them, and at this stage if he did come onto the forum and say he was going for a 7second pass no one would question him as he has waaaaaaaaay more experience and has put in ground work and set the times.
> 
> Jesus has spoken


Jesus

The same can be said about that Andy big head barnes

Last year he posted saying he was going to blow everyone into the weeds by running a 7s then when he seen how hard it was, posted saying he would be happy with a 8.5 quick back track lol.

The thing is Mick has run the same time first time out on the strip as the pink shitter,the white is also running on the same crankshaft pitty andy b cant say the same lol Mick will blow Andy away with a bit more seat time.


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Lag Monster said:


> Reading the post i would say Kieths mate Tommy has seen them but knowbody else got to see them.
> 
> I could be wrong


OK, but it's pretty poor form to use that as leverage in an argument. And apart from anything else, they are far less interesting than he makes out.

I could post them up here and you'd get bored.

I get on quite well with Keith on a personal basis, but what we needed to do for the series didn't align with what he wanted to do for the car, so fair enough, he never run in it. Fine, that's what he wanted! Where's the big story?!

But all of this has f-all to do with the rest of this thread, so I'll leave Tommy F to it, but I'd appreciate it if my name wasn't used as a stick to stir the sh1t.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Tommy F said:


> As I said before you don’t have a clue about what is going on behind the scene you only know what’s been posted on the forums and most of it is crap


Not good enough.

If your going to sit there and tell me I don't have a clue, then at least have the gumption to actually prove it in some way or another, rather than just typing it, like many others have done before you.




Tommy F said:


> I have seen all the emails that have been sent to Keith Cowie from David Lloyd Jones and Rick Cuthbert from the Pod over the last 2 years.
> 
> Send Rick a PM he will maybe fill you in on whats really been said that way you will know the truth.
> 
> ...


Doesn't take much to figure out that you're one of Cowies' bumchums does it ,


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex.

Give it a rest now please dude. Your a great photographer:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The pics you have taken in the past are brilliant.

We need peace now.:thumbsup: 

What has happened is water under the bridge. Well for me anyway!

Every time i drive the GTR on the strip is a dream of mine since i was a child.

And i love coming on here every night:clap: 

From now on if you don't like what i say or do then please put me on ignore :thumbsup: 

Regards.

Mick


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Grex.
> 
> Give it a rest now please dude. Your a great photographer:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The pics you have taken in the past are brilliant.
> 
> ...


Well said, time for peace:clap: 
Well done for your times Mick.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Grex.
> 
> Give it a rest now please dude. Your a great photographer:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The pics you have taken in the past are brilliant.
> 
> ...


someones run out of stella :chuckle:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

fair play mick takes a big man to post that, after all that has been said. Would be nice to see the end of this, getting sad now that the posters who only come on here to fuel arguments have got involved


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

minifreak said:


> someones run out of stella :chuckle:


    **** you as well got a fridge full of them lol

On the water now time to get serious like the rest of them:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Mick:smokin:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Grex.
> 
> Give it a rest now please dude. Your a great photographer:thumbsup: :thumbsup: The pics you have taken in the past are brilliant.
> 
> ...


Fair enough, i'll call it quits at that.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Grex said:


> Fair enough, i'll call it quits at that.


:thumbsup: Good man. And thank you very much for the banter that has livened this forum up for the last 2 weeks. Good Shit:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Well done Grex:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now please come and talk to me next time at shakey:thumbsup: 



Mick


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Now please come and talk to me next time at shakey:thumbsup:
> Mick


Then you`ll understand his passion, well maybe


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

*** Monster said:


> Jesus
> 
> The same can be said about that Andy big head barnes
> 
> ...



Now I wonder who this can be :blahblah:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

maybe Hodgie! Mick loves skylines more than Tim i think, he's definately more vocal about it! Glad to see its ended as mates and if Mick runs a 7 i think Grex might even congratulate him lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

stealth said:


> Now I wonder who this can be :blahblah:


Lets keep it clean now please just for the sake of it PLEASE:thumbsup: 

Mick


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> 8.4 ISN'T a 7, but to suggest 7's are not imminent is foolhardy. Off the trailer it ran close to its best U.K. time. you've gotta be impressed by that a little bit?


I'm not saying I agree or disagree, but given the only GTR which has been running 7s recently has been under development for YEARS - and its NZ competition (GDS R32 GTR) ran a mid 8 off the trailer as well, must be a couple years or so ago now - and is STILL yet to crack a 7.... must sortof hint at how hard it is to do. 

TweenieRobs comment that "With an xxx 60ft a 8.0-8.1 could have been possible", from watching fast GTRs run here and in Oz etc it starts reaching a point where power isn't the problem, its harnessing it which is. Andy did awesome 60fts with his smaller turbo/lower power setup - if he can go to a bigger turbo/power setup and maintain those then he WILL do 7s. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a bit of a sidewards step (higher traps, similar speeds) when he does, at least for a while. 

I suspect there will be some quite sideways runs/big trap speeds from the white as it gets closer to the 8.00s mark, and possibly the discovery that as it gets closer - the goal post turns out to have been further and further away. I don't question the possibility it will happen, I just like to be the devils advocate - especially when words like "imminent" are thrown around.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamb said:


> .
> 
> 
> 'its all in the mapping!'
> ...



hope your reading this Lamb :thumbsup: 


Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> hope your reading this Lamb :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Smokey :thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> I'm not saying I agree or disagree, but given the only GTR which has been running 7s recently has been under development for YEARS - and its NZ competition (GDS R32 GTR) ran a mid 8 off the trailer as well, must be a couple years or so ago now - and is STILL yet to crack a 7.... must sortof hint at how hard it is to do.
> 
> TweenieRobs comment that "With an xxx 60ft a 8.0-8.1 could have been possible", from watching fast GTRs run here and in Oz etc it starts reaching a point where power isn't the problem, its harnessing it which is. Andy did awesome 60fts with his smaller turbo/lower power setup - if he can go to a bigger turbo/power setup and maintain those then he WILL do 7s. I wouldn't be surprised if we see a bit of a sidewards step (higher traps, similar speeds) when he does, at least for a while.
> 
> I suspect there will be some quite sideways runs/big trap speeds from the white as it gets closer to the 8.00s mark, and possibly the discovery that as it gets closer - the goal post turns out to have been further and further away. I don't question the possibility it will happen, I just like to be the devils advocate - especially when words like "imminent" are thrown around.


Very good post 

I suppose time will tell. I have bettered my goals already.

Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamb said:


> :thumbsup:


Top man Harry, will you be anywhere near the A1/M this weekend mate. I have a good friend who is seriously handy with a Camera, we will be heading up to Hatfeild for some midnight photo's :thumbsup: 










Smokey


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> Top man Harry, will you be anywhere near the A1/M this weekend mate. I have a good friend who is seriously handy with a Camera, we will be heading up to Hatfeild for some midnight photo's :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Smokey



sounds like a plan mate... :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Is a shy little standard 34 welcome.

Tony


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Is a shy little standard 34 welcome.
> 
> Tony


No worries Tony, meet up for FISH this week ? can sort the details then mate  










Smokey


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Smokey 1 said:


> No worries Tony, meet up for FISH this week ? can sort the details then mate
> 
> 
> Smokey




:thumbsup: 





.


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Did someone say FISH???

Think I need to be getting involved 

Might even dig the 3 cylinder bucket out of the garage for a tunnel run


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Fish sounds good mate.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

A great days racing, even with the queue, although that thinned out nicely toward the latter part of the afternoon. What struck me was the freindliness between everone including all the "rivals" which just confirms we are all there for the same reason, the racing the cars and the fun... I managed a personal best of 11.1 at 126 and a 1.6 sixty foot and no probs with the car even launching it a 8K.. Big thanks to Gary for getting it ready, big thanks to Keith for the delivery service and for the organisation. Enjoyed the run home but too much traffic to have much fun.. Cheers all!


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> Did someone say FISH???
> 
> Think I need to be getting involved
> 
> Might even dig the 3 cylinder bucket out of the garage for a tunnel run


Dont forget about me.... :clap:


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Nismoalex said:


> Dont forget about me.... :clap:


No VAG's allowed, pmsl


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Nismoalex said:


> Dont forget about me.... :clap:


Sorry Japnite only...lol 

Your more than welcome to jump in with of us tho...lol.:chairshot


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

chris singleton said:


> No VAG's allowed, pmsl




FPMSL!!...........Thats the best thing you've said in a long time!!!   


.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Oracle*



Tommy F said:


> Grex
> 
> If you have a problem with Mick or Keith, go and have a word with them face to face,dont hide behind your camera or sit there behind your computer screen acting like you know what it takes to drive a quick Skyline.
> 
> ...


And what, are you then the Oracle on the subject?, dont see you running Skylines either but you have loud opinions as if you do.

......

So after all the hype of last week we established that it didnt run a 7 or anything close to it, I did get that right didnt I?

On another subject - Rick, I won, you lost, will you be at Pod this weekend? I will pick it up from you, nice crisp ironed one please, thanks 

How many people attended the drag event at Shakespeare BTW? Pictures ive seen make it look a bit empty, anyone?


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> And what, are you then the Oracle on the subject?, dont see you running Skylines either but you have loud opinions as if you do.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



I am running there, only managed 3 runs before 3pm when I think a lot of people called it a day, the Que was back to the pit's early on. Should get a lot more runs in next round as the StraightLiners (bikes) will not be there








Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*People*

No, I am talking about spectators John


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> No, I am talking about spectators John


The people on the gates said around 150 spectators in total when I went in, although there were a lot of cars running as it was a general RWYB (Bikes/Pro ET cars/street) one thing that got me, is that the actual pro-street-drag-series didn't seem so really fit in anywhere.. Would be better if they had set time aside for the prostreet series entrants instead of having everyone mixing in with the bikes/other stuff as it made it very difficult to keep track of who was running what times and when..


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Grex said:


> The people on the gates said around 150 spectators in total when I went in, although there were a lot of cars running as it was a general RWYB (Bikes/Pro ET cars/street) one thing that got me, is that the actual pro-street-drag-series didn't seem so really fit in anywhere.. Would be better if they had set time aside for the prostreet series entrants instead of having everyone mixing in with the bikes/other stuff as it made it very difficult to keep track of who was running what times and when..


Did you stay for the shoot out's ?







Smokey


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ah*

So a complete waste of time then as it looked on the photos. So what, they run motorbikes and other 'things' to make up a day of drag, its not even got its own real calendar?

It was like that when I drove the REWORX car there, no spectators, atmosphere or buzz, just the strip, I thought it was an off day at the time?

Shame as with that kind of numbers, its doomed to fail no matter how passionate you could be 

What happened in the shoot outs then? did 5000 people turn up John?

Andy


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> So a complete waste of time then as it looked on the photos. So what, they run motorbikes and other 'things' to make up a day of drag, its not even got its own real calendar?
> 
> It was like that when I drove the REWORX car there, no spectators, atmosphere or buzz, just the strip, I thought it was an off day at the time?
> 
> ...



urrrrrrrr no Andy.

It was very close in the Street final, Gary bogged down off the line whilst the Supra headed to the finish line, it was very close over the finish line and Gary just managed to pip him at the post( great driving Garry :thumbsup: )

From the format of the series it is easy to see that the competitors get the best seat, a bit like every form of racing. It is good to watch but brilliant to take part.








Smokey :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> So a complete waste of time then as it looked on the photos. So what, they run motorbikes and other 'things' to make up a day of drag, its not even got its own real calendar?
> 
> It was like that when I drove the REWORX car there, no spectators, atmosphere or buzz, just the strip, I thought it was an off day at the time?
> 
> ...


It was a great day and a lot of people there.

Slagging off another event again Andy because you have nothing to do with it.

Ahhh well 

Have a beer    


Over and out.


Mick


----------



## Lag Monster (Aug 16, 2007)

Andy 

You are such a bighead sorry d1ckhead. 

Are you that worried that people are going to go to Shakey instead of seeing you running up the strip all on your own WHF is that all about is it (My names Andy Barnes and look at the size of my D1CK)
Sorry i forgot you sponsor the Pod so people going else where and having fun is not allowed in your book is it because they wont see your company banners.lol

Mick i think he is scared it take andy 2+ years to get a 8.4 and you match his time first time out in your new car.

you are going to have to change the name from WHITE to Sumo Killer.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

Lag Monster said:


> Andy
> 
> You are such a bighead sorry d1ckhead.
> 
> ...



2+ years to get to 8.4 may be, after all they did just build the car from scratch


did Mick not just BUY a proven 8.5 car ?, yes its had a rework and well done to him for the time at the weekend but it was still a 8.5 car when he got it


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Beer*



m6beg said:


> It was a great day and a lot of people there.
> 
> Slagging off another event again Andy because you have nothing to do with it.
> 
> ...



No not really, I was interested to see how the event turned out as we were looking at getting involved with it and having representation at the track like we do at Santa Pod as well as other events but without people there watching or not concentrated effort towards a true series it doesnt have much value in how I was thinking of getting involved.

Cant have a beer... I am at work still.

If the event had 150 people, it wont last long not matter how much fun the drivers will have, thats not being bitchy or having an agenda, thats just obvious?  and thats a bad thing for the future of import drag racing whatever way you look at it.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Here we go again !!!!!!  

Built or not mick still has to drive it ! 
And by the looks of how things are going theres big things coming !!!!!!!:flame:


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Andy Barnes still have that gay looking pink car?

Worst paint job in the history of UK drag scene.. well actually it fits the 'drag' scene, but not the one people on here are interested in


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> No not really, I was interested to see how the event turned out as we were looking at getting involved with it and having representation at the track like we do at Santa Pod as well as other events but without people there watching or not concentrated effort towards a true series it doesnt have much value in how I was thinking of getting involved.
> 
> Cant have a beer... I am at work still.
> 
> If the event had 150 people, it wont last long not matter how much fun the drivers will have, thats not being bitchy or having an agenda, thats just obvious?  and thats a bad thing for the future of import drag racing whatever way you look at it.


There may not have been the spectators there Andy but the racing is brilliant, no one who sponsers this event or takes part is going to make a fortune from it but alas that is not what it is all about is it ?

I thoroughly enjoyed myself and managed to set a new pb in the Taisan, unfortunately I dont think the Taisan will be good enough to compete for TOTB but I did give it a try. I will be there for the next round as the whole atmosphere between the competitors is quite relaxed and almost "family like", it is great to feel like being part of something great dont you think?










Smokey


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy W said:


> 2+ years to get to 8.4 may be, after all they did just build the car from scratch
> 
> 
> did Mick not just BUY a proven 8.5 car ?, yes its had a rework and well done to him for the time at the weekend but it was still a 8.5 car when he got it


For your records the car has completely changed so go away please. And we did a 8.4

Mick


----------



## bobstuart (Sep 30, 2006)

Andy

If you had been there you would have seen that there was twice as many runners compared to what was at the last round of the hks round.

Plus the stands at the pod were well empty so don’t start your crap about the Pro Series being a non starter.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



m6beg said:


> For your records the car has completely changed so go away please. And we did a 8.4
> 
> Mick




what was changed?


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

Andy Barnes moaning about people buying proven cars?

Daddy bought you plenty of cars m8, so dont knock it


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

High Octane said:


> what was changed?



Engine

New pistons, rings, bore

turbos, intercooler

mapping

new fuel

rear subframe and shocks

basically the shell is the same all be it supporting the new sponsers







Smokey


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Andy Barnes moaning about people buying proven cars?
> 
> Daddy bought you plenty of cars m8, so dont knock it



that makes no sense what so ever, pointless post.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

The pod was bloody busy Bob - lot of people there.
A lot of scary lycra sights to behold as well although has to be said better than previous years  



bobstuart said:


> Andy
> 
> Plus the stands at the pod were well empty .


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

High Octane said:


> that makes no sense what so ever, pointless post.


Why?

Andy Barnes gifted cash/cars on a plate, but he still couldnt drive the skin off a rice pudding.

Anybody with half a driving brain could run better times than Barnes, given the same resources...


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

High Octane said:


> that makes no sense what so ever, pointless post.


Does this then

Andy bought a engine and gearbox from HKS Japan did sumo build the engine did they ****


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> The pod was bloody busy Bob - lot of people there.
> A lot of scary lycra sights to behold as well although has to be said better than previous years


bloody hell John, you should be too busy getting focused to notice the PVC bitches  








Smokey :clap:


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

ooops sorry to rob you of 0.01 of a second  

it may have been 'completely changed Mick, but the point i was trying to make is you didn't get it as a stock 33 gtr, hence why its taken less time to get it to where it is now compared with Andy's car 

as a spectator to all of this i think the general feeling is most people would like to see all the top cars run in the same series meeting all the same saftey specs, only then do you get a true reflection of who is at the top of the field


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy W said:


> ooops sorry to rob you of 0.01 of a second
> 
> it may have been 'completely changed Mick, but the point i was trying to make is you didn't get it as a stock 33 gtr, hence why its taken less time to get it to where it is now compared with Andy's car
> 
> as a spectator to all of this i think the general feeling is most people would like to see all the top cars run in the same series meeting all the same saftey specs, only then do you get a true reflection of who is at the top of the field


Why should i


Mick


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Why?
> 
> Andy Barnes gifted cash/cars on a plate, but he still couldnt drive the skin off a rice pudding.
> 
> Anybody with half a driving brain could run better times than Barnes, given the same resources...



You talk as if you no him personally?? do you??

and your having a laugh if you say he's a bad driver considering his achievments.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

m6beg said:


> Why should i
> 
> 
> Mick



to prove a point ? i thought thats what you were all about ? i thought thats what Drag racing is all about


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

High Octane said:


> You talk as if you no him personally?? do you??
> 
> and your having a laugh if you say he's a bad driver considering his achievments.



Budget any half decent driver the same as Barnes and you will see just how shit he is..


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Cant wait to see this baby along side the white at Shakey it will be awesome.


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

*hi*



Tommy F said:


> Does this then
> 
> Andy bought a engine and gearbox from HKS Japan did sumo build the engine did they ****



that may be, but the car was developed and tested in the uk from scratch, unlike micks car. it certainly had alot more done to it in the uk than micks has+its personal best is still better than micks. not having ago at mick at all, and im not taking anyones side. but slagging andy will get you no where


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

High Octane said:


> that maybe, but the car was developed and tested in the uk from scratch, unlike micks car. it certainly had alot more one to it in the uk than micks has+its personal best is still better than micks. not having ago at mick at all, and im not taking anyones side. but slagging andy will get you no where



this thread is getting lost IMHO

Lets no start slagging owners off, or this series. 

Andy I hope you will run your car there and compete in this event









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisR32_GTR (Oct 28, 2006)

High Octane said:


> but slagging andy will get you no where


No, but laughing at him will


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Budget any half decent driver the same as Barnes and you will see just how shit he is..


really?? have you driven a drag car?? have you raced against him?? 
do u even no him??


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

Smokey 1 said:


> this thread is getting lost IMHO
> 
> Lets no start slagging owners off, or this series.
> 
> ...



best post on this topic so far!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I would race you Andy on the lights at Shakey.


Mick


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Oh dear, here we go again...










Come on in Grex, the water is lovely.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Oh dear, here we go again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Champions mate:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

We rule Europe    


Mick


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

ChrisR32_GTR said:


> Andy Barnes still have that gay looking pink car?
> 
> Worst paint job in the history of UK drag scene.. well actually it fits the 'drag' scene, but not the one people on here are interested in



If you knew anything about advertising or business you would not have made that that stupid statement :sadwavey:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Scooby net here we come!
IMHO- Give it a rest guys-Your cars have enough fans for those with a genuine interest.
I cant really see the point of a slagging match as all the cars have fantastic spec and what does it really matter if someone else built it?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

[email protected] Howsie!!!
This thread is getting really funny now.
"a lot of development and testing"....best post of the thread for making me laugh. (And no high Octane, i am simply laughing at how you dismiss others engine re-build efforts but when pointed out that Andy got an engine and gearbox sent over, you claim developments and testing outweigh any other work people have done on theirs.) 
Not having a go at any of you tuners / drag experts........laughing more at the clangers being dropped by the flag bearers surrounding you all!!lol
Seriously.......this thread could have been started three years ago when the imported drag car dispute began.

Sorry, just edited to say, Stealth...brilliant ....lol....another one that had me spitting coffee at the screen.......i must change all my branding to pink now.....should see a massive return on profits from that....something so simple.....lol........sorry mate.....your post just made me laugh!
Peace out.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Howsie said:


> Oh dear, here we go again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...












;-)

Can't fault Andy Barnes tbh, some take the piss out of his car's colour some even say he's big headed - who cares. fact is he developed the car and runs the times according to the rules and it can't be disputed i'm afraid.

Besides I think its a cracking looking car and great for advertising as it stands out, its also the best launching drag GTR i've ever seen on a lot less power than most of the other drag cars, which makes Andy a really shit driver doesn't it :sadwavey: 

<runs away>


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry said:


> Really ! how come everybody knows it from miles away .Like it or loath it everybody knows it thats the point .


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

*My 2ps worth*

Hello people. Dont post often on here but some things do rub me up the wrong way so here goes for some I hope constructive comments.
Drag Racing.
In this little country of ours, its a minority sport. We arent blessed with the best of weather, so as far as I can see if there is a venue available and you are a keen racer, it shouldnt make any difference whether you are running at the pod or shakespeare. I am no fan of the pod personally, but the fact remains they have more events on offer due to not only their presence in the market place but also the fact that they are not limited by local noise controls - as I understand it same is not the case at Shakespeare giving the Pod an obvious edge. So to read that Keith and Mick are effectively boycotting the pod while Andy wont go to Shakespeare is IMO pathetic. You should all race wherever and whenever you get the opportunity. It might rain on you anyway.
Rules
Well the NHRA have made drag racing what it is today. One of if not the safest form of motorsport. I wholeheartedly support the rule base on safety equipment. Even in the Hot Rod 'fastest street car in America' the cars were required to run against NHRA rules depending on the speed of the car. ( A consistent 7 second car won that by the way last year driven over 1000 miles in one week to different track venues, I think 7.8 was the overall average) I take my hat off to Andy Barnes and Trackday Addict on this who as far as I can see have both built cars that fit the safety criteria. You can slag off colours, narrowed axles and the like but thats pathetic too, its their choice if they do those things. As far as I can see both those cars hook up better than anything else does which must be down to chassis set up,time and experience, all credit there to Geoff Hauser and Andy Robinson (both drag racing since I was a teenager which is sadly some time ago now). So my opinion on this, is if you dont want a cage thats the correct spec, dont want the criteria that goes with the speed of your car, then detune it to run in a category that suits, or quit. In the case of Andys car and Jon Bradhshaw, both should be able to take their cars to any International drag racing event and run against people in American based machinery if they wanted to. Same cannot be true of the others. 
Money
it sickens me to listen to people with belly ache over how much money they spend. The reason we all read this forum is enthusiasm towards a marque. It doesnt matter if you have a pound in the bank or a million of them, if you share a common interest that should be enough. If you cant handle people investing more than you do or have then you should choose another sport, not one that in any way involves the internal combustion engine. If you hadnt noticed by now, motorsport success and cash have a very direct link.
Bullshit
I am with GREX on this one, Mick I have spoken to you several times and you seem like a great guy, really enthusiastic and dedicated, fair play to you. But Grex is right, there is an ocean of difference between an 8.4 and a 7. In money terms it could be another 50 grand if you dont do the job yourself. Hats off to you too when you get there, and I am sure you will, but could you celebrate afterwards rather then before, your signature needs addressing.

So you lot, shoot me down in flames if you like, I couldnt give a toss anymore
Tim


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I personaly think its up to the owners and not the forum members what they do to there cars and were they race em, simple as. I cant see why people are getting so touchy about this, got damn it people grabb your dummys and fu2k off, jeez i cant understand people.

Andy, John and Mick all have amazing cars, the thing is how much do they win at the end of these series, FU2K ALL so what do they do it for, the buzz and thats all it is

So every 1 get off your high horses and sit down, shurrup and enjoy the runs.

Peace.

Tony


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tim at svs said:


> Mick I have spoken to you several times and you seem like a great guy, really enthusiastic and dedicated, fair play to you. But Grex is right, there is an ocean of difference between an 8.4 and a 7. In money terms it could be another 50 grand if you dont do the job yourself. Hats off to you too when you get there, and I am sure you will, but could you celebrate afterwards rather then before, your signature needs addressing.


Perhaps you need to read Mick's signature again...



m6beg said:


> MAPPED BY THE LIVING LEGEND TWEENIEROB
> 7's are immanent
> OSGiken UK - R. B. Motorsport - OS Giken Parts Specialist
> Home : Perfect Touch
> ...


7's are immanent...

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) 
im·ma·nent Audio Help Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[im-uh-nuhnt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–adjective 
1. remaining within; indwelling; inherent. 
2. Philosophy. (of a mental act) taking place within the mind of the subject and having no effect outside of it. Compare transeunt. 
3. Theology. (of the Deity) indwelling the universe, time, etc. Compare transcendent (def. 3). 

Not, 7's are Imminent

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) 
im·mi·nent Audio Help Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[im-uh-nuhnt] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
–adjective 
1. likely to occur at any moment; impending: Her death is imminent. 
2. projecting or leaning forward; overhanging. 

Perhaps Mick just has faith and believes deep down the car will run a 7?  :thumbsup:

Anyway, it's all entertainment so get over it lmao :clap:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Freudian slip.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Stealth, no worries matey, i was more pointing out that having a successful business and running it is more complicated than chosing a colour. True...... branding is very important in retail marketing however it was just the categorisation that whoever slagged off the car obviously wasn`t a good businessman....... that made me chuckle.
Peace out.
PS. Lets get it in perspective is all i am saying.......i doubt very much if i stopped someone in the street and showed them a pink car they would immediately mention Andy and Sumo .........its not Coca Cola or Apple we are talking about here.


----------



## tim at svs (Jun 29, 2001)

Or maybe he just cant spell


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Howsie said:


> Freudian slip.


Didn't know you were into Woman's fashion Howsie  









Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm bored. 

Anybody want to close this thread?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tim at svs said:


> Or maybe he just cant spell


Or just maybe he's been winding you lot up...

Who knows but one thing is for sure, it doesn't take much for a hungry fish to swallow a bare hook on this forum.

Personally I think it's been quite entertaining reading over the past few weeks but don't lose sight of the fact that there is the ignore button. Nobody forces anyone to read or contribute to a thread. :lamer:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Who said that?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Smokey 1 said:


> Didn't know you were into Woman's fashion Howsie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very comfortable you know.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

matt j said:


> Or just maybe he's been winding you lot up...
> 
> Who knows but one thing is for sure, it doesn't take much for a hungry fish to swallow a bare hook on this forum.
> 
> Personally I think it's been quite entertaining reading over the past few weeks but don't lose sight of the fact that there is the ignore button. Nobody forces anyone to read or contribute to a thread. :lamer:


lol

I love it when you get these people who appear at the end of threads and try to diplomatically give the impression that they had everyone "sussed from the beginning" by pointing out the obvious


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Grex said:


> I love it when you get these people who appear at the end of threads and try to diplomatically give the impression that they had everyone "sussed from the beginning" by pointing out the obvious


I love it when you get these people who appear at the end of threads who think they think they've sussed someone else sussed something out from the beginning by pointing out what they think is someone pointing out the obvious in a vein attempt to try and look just that little bit smarter.

F*ck diplomatic, you're just being an attention whore now :thumbsup:


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

matt j said:


> I love it when you get these people who appear at the end of threads who think they think they've sussed someone else sussed something out from the beginning by pointing out what they think is someone pointing out the obvious in a vein attempt to try and look just that little bit smarter.
> 
> F*ck diplomatic, you're just being an attention whore now :thumbsup:


Oi! :bawling: 

This is my thread <--- :shy:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matt j said:


> but one thing is for sure, it doesn't take much for a hungry fish to swallow a bare hook on this forum.





Grex said:


> Oi! :bawling:
> 
> This is my thread <--- :shy:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

all this thread needs now is bobstuart and munro to complete the usual drag racing slagging match  

Mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Race*



m6beg said:


> I would race you Andy on the lights at Shakey.
> 
> 
> Mick


Fine, I'll make a 'to do' list for you prior to this happening:

Get a car that meets the correct safety rules or adapt the one you have to suit so its safe for us to race together
Do 250mph in the 'Lemon' as promised
Beat Endless GTR in the 'Lemon' as promised
Run a 7

Once youve got a tick in the boxes of those, give me a shout and I will pop up.

I dont do peer-pressure tactics, offering me out ( to race ) on a forum wont get the desired result you seek unfortunately nor will all the alias's you and Keith have on this forum. ( a denial expected, go ahead... )

I love this place, the passion is rife with people who all share my enthusiasm for the GTR with the odd wally thrown in for good measure, takes all sorts.

For the record, I dont have any issue with an alternative track such as Shakespeare, I think the closer point is why others motives ( which are pretty much unknown ) are intent of pushing away Santa Pod when its been such a good to host to our scene and the formation of the Japanese Drag Scene from back in the day. 

There are a limited number of people drag racing at a competitive level as it is and attempting to fracture it will result in a downward spiral for the Jap drag scene, as seen in the smaller number of spectators at Shakespeare Raceway last weekend. It could be the moon for all I care and not Shakespeare. Its the way things are being handled which is the problem.

Maybe I am wrong to assume others think the same, but the way in which Shakespeare is promoted with the Jap stuff, its not inspiring to race there and I dont feel anxious to race there due to that fact, the whole 'package' just doesnt inspire me to go there and enjoy myself, sorry. Santa Pod means nothing to me financially, I have no reason to stick up for it as a venue, its not my argument to defend, I just race my car there.....

Lets keep this thread going for no other reason that its entertaining at least


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Deffo keep it going:thumbsup: 

Good Shit   

Mick


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Seriously though.

How much of a cracking event would it be, if everyone in the jap dragracing scene ran in one single series (regardless of where it was). 
There would be a fair few cars and some damn good racing, providing it was all above board and safe.
If it was well advertised and done properly you'd have so many people going to watch, and it would encourage other drivers to get into running GTRs as drag cars if there was a series worth running in with a decent amount of competition.


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

And didn't rain!:nervous: 

First place to invest in a covered track or at least under track heating would make a fortune here in the UK! 
Can't remember how many days of my life I have wasted and will never get back sitting beside a drag strip waiting for it to dry out or just stop raining for events to be cancelled.

Would be good though.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

lol... not sure i'd want to be indoors with any of the Nitro cars!


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

Grex said:


> lol... not sure i'd want to be indoors with any of the Nitro cars!



I didn't mean indoors, more a very very large gazebo!


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

what gearbox is in the gtst?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Grex said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> How much of a cracking event would it be, if everyone in the jap dragracing scene ran in one single series (regardless of where it was).
> There would be a fair few cars and some damn good racing, providing it was all above board and safe.
> If it was well advertised and done properly you'd have so many people going to watch, and it would encourage other drivers to get into running GTRs as drag cars if there was a series worth running in with a decent amount of competition.


Dare i say it (flame suit on)

ITS CALLED TEN OF THE BEST 

Rob


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> Dare i say it (flame suit on)
> 
> ITS CALLED TEN OF THE BEST
> 
> Rob


Spot on :thumbsup:
It's exactly that..and some
It's the show that's spurring me on to compete in the next couple of years when the cars got good power


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

please do us a favour Rob  and dont help start up another slanging match ta. we are keeping out of any these politics and the rest on the forum if poss. cheers.


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

GTRules said:


> what gearbox is in the gtst?


If you mean Trackday addicts car, its a Jerico sequential.:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRules (Oct 20, 2005)

never heard of it, just wondered why he doesnt use the air gearbox to bring the times down more?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

GTRules said:


> never heard of it, just wondered why he doesnt use the air gearbox to bring the times down more?


It is an air-shift box


----------



## Tony G (Jun 2, 2003)

Not a powerglide then?


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Andy Barnes said:


> Fine, I'll make a 'to do' list for you prior to this happening:
> 
> Get a car that meets the correct safety rules or adapt the one you have to suit so its safe for us to race together
> Do 250mph in the 'Lemon' as promised
> ...












Sorry couldn't resist  

Credit to Skyrocker who I stole the pic from


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Tony G said:


> Not a powerglide then?


:bowdown1: I think the 4 almost instant gear changes might give it away.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Dare i say it (flame suit on)
> 
> ITS CALLED TEN OF THE BEST
> 
> Rob


I know all about ten of the best, i've been going to it for years... But its not a series is it? its one day and its more for street cars, (track, top speed etc) not exactly pro drag territory.
Theres not much point in building a specialist drag car just for 1 day of the year lol.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Hmmmm.......Grex, i think you may have missed some of the cars at TOTB and some of the threads in the build up to previous TOTB`s?
The issue of what actually determines a "street " car has been the subject of debate over the years.


----------



## Grex (Jan 2, 2005)

Jason abz said:


> Hmmmm.......Grex, i think you may have missed some of the cars at TOTB and some of the threads in the build up to previous TOTB`s?
> The issue of what actually determines a "street " car has been the subject of debate over the years.


What have I missed out from TOTB, by pointing out that its not a proper series for pro drag cars?
Its a street car event and always has been - sure they bunged a few demo cars in last year (Duke/Cowie) but thats what it'll always predominantly be, unless they decide to run more events in the year.

As for what constitutes "street car" I think the "street eliminator" series is the best defined for street racing drag cars.
Where they drive to the event, fill up with pump gas and use treaded road legal tyres - and they run without changing any of it.

Taking headlights out for induction etc is not road legal, so in my opinion the car can't possibly run and claim a time like that regardless of what anyone says.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Grex said:


> Taking headlights out for induction etc is not road legal, so in my opinion the car can't possibly run and claim a time like that regardless of what anyone says.


I agree, a true street car is a car that is raced in a road legal state, in full street trim with mufflers, full exhaust, full interior, headlights, wipers, treaded street tyres and safety gear only ADDED due to the speeds (fire extinguisher, overalls, helmet, wheelie bars and parachute etc)

If the car is legal to be driven on the street, no matter how modified, uncomfortable or how bad it may handle (or not in alot of cases), and it races at the strip in the same form with safety items added, that, to me is a true street car running at the drags.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Grex said:


> Taking headlights out for induction etc is not road legal, so in my opinion the car can't possibly run and claim a time like that regardless of what anyone says.


You're talking out your ar$e man.

Mot Manual, 1.1 Front and Rear Position of Lamps, Registration Plate Lamps & Rear fog lamps

At least read the MOT rules before making statements which are factually incorrect. If I or anyone else wanted to run premanently with a headlight out I could quite easily get a daylight MOT and still be road legal FFS.  



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I agree, a true street car is a car that is raced in a road legal state, in full street trim with mufflers, full exhaust, full interior, headlights, wipers, treaded street tyres and safety gear only ADDED due to the speeds (fire extinguisher, overalls, helmet, wheelie bars and parachute etc)
> 
> If the car is legal to be driven on the street, no matter how modified, uncomfortable or how bad it may handle (or not in alot of cases), and it races at the strip in the same form with safety items added, that, to me is a true street car running at the drags.
> 
> Rob


So you just contradicted yourself if you agree with Grex...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> You're talking out your ar$e man.
> 
> Mot Manual, 1.1 Front and Rear Position of Lamps, Registration Plate Lamps & Rear fog lamps
> 
> ...


LOL, I agreed with him presuming he was correct about not being legal with 1 headlight removed.:bawling: ha ha


----------

